# Hi From Australia



## SX2002 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Guys,
And a warm hullo from Australia (Adelaide)
Im interested in most WW2 aircraft, but in particular the P51, Spitfire and the Corsair.
Despite searching the web, I've found it hard to find downloadable (AND SAVABLE) video that I can save and play on Windows Media Player. Most video seems to be Flash, etc and not savable.
Does anyone know of any sites that have this facility?
Cheers,
Ron.


----------



## A4K (Apr 30, 2009)

I can't help you with the info you need, but I can be the first to welcome you -good to have ya along mate!

Evan


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2009)

With Evan here mate. Can only welcome you to the family. I'm sure that someone will point you in the right direction....


----------



## Airframes (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello and welcome from a cold and wet England.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 30, 2009)

Welcome to the site. I'm sure some of Sunny's videos in the Aviation Video section will do just fine. Right click on the file, Save As, pick a place on your hard drive, done.


----------



## Doughboy (Apr 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Happy posting.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Welcome from Las Vegas


----------



## Wayne Little (May 1, 2009)

G'day Ron, can't help ya with that downloadable video stuff...but welcome to the site mate!


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2009)

Welcome to the site.

There are plenty of video downloaders out there that allow you to download flash files (.flv). These can then be converted with a video converter to something that can play in WMP (.avi usually). Both can be found with simple Google searches. I personally use an add in to Firefox to download the files, called "Download Helper" and a converter called "Super Video Converter" both are freeware and so you won't have to pay for them.

As for non-Firefox downloaders do a search for "Flash video downloader" or "youtube video downloader" and you will find some examples. A search for "Super video Converter" will lead you to the converter I use.

Hope this helps.


----------



## seesul (May 1, 2009)

Welcome aboard and greeting from the Czech Republic8)


----------



## Yozimbo (May 3, 2009)

Welcome from Greece!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from Sunny 8) southern California.

Wheelsup


----------



## Lucke.stz (May 8, 2009)

Hi mate, welcome from Brazil !

By these website you can download videos from youtube.

KeepVid: Download and save any video from Youtube, Dailymotion, Metacafe, iFilm and more!

cheers,


----------



## ccheese (May 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Ron. 

Geeze.... just what we need. Another digger !!

Charles


----------



## v2 (May 8, 2009)

Welcome from Poland!


----------



## Njaco (May 11, 2009)

I know what ya mean, Charles!  Welcome!


----------



## rochie (May 11, 2009)

hello and welcome mate


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2009)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Geedee (May 22, 2009)

P-51 ?...good man !. Welcome to to the site


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 22, 2009)

Hiya and welcome.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 22, 2009)

Welcome to the best site in cyberspace (or anywhere else)!

TO


----------



## SX2002 (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for the nice welcome guys.
As for the downloads, I have now downloaded about 8 hours of video just from the site...a special thanks to all who have posted all the video.
It's all been burned onto 8 DVDs.
Cheers,
Ron.


----------



## Lucke.stz (May 28, 2009)

anytime mate  you welcome


----------



## BikerBabe (May 28, 2009)

Welcome from Denmark. *waves*


----------



## Redbeard (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum bud and nice call on the P-51. I am also a big fan.

This comes from Redding, CA..USA


----------



## Crunch (May 30, 2009)

Welcome from Aust! Sydney.. Well, an hour or so North...

There's another Aussie on here  We'll take over soon enough


----------



## Cromwell (May 30, 2009)

Hi Crunch


Nice 11c Hurri - I wish we had these during the BoB - Did you know some Jerry Bombers would return with up to 200-300 holes from 303 brownings and still flying !


BTW if you Aussies want to take over I won't mind, as long as you keep posting interesting stuff.






Crunch said:


> Welcome from Aust! Sydney.. Well, an hour or so North...
> 
> There's another Aussie on here  We'll take over soon enough


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Welcome to the boards!


----------

